# Got the green light.  Grizzly G0602



## BellyUpFish (Feb 4, 2014)

Ok guys, I got the green light from the finance committee, I'll be ordering a lathe in the next couple weeks..

I'm planning on grabbing a QC tool post but thought I'd see if there were any other recommendations for must have items during my initial purchase!?  Things you wish you would have bought, etc.

Anyone?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DAN_IN_MN (Feb 4, 2014)

It would help to know what you have now.


----------



## BellyUpFish (Feb 4, 2014)

DAN_IN_MN said:


> It would help to know what you have now.



Yeh, I guess it would.

I have nothing more than the zeal to learn to use a lathe.

Going to start the bench for it soon.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Feb 4, 2014)

Axa set on ebay is decent...from discount machine (wedge lock)


http://www.ebay.com/itm/6-12-WEDGE-...5?pt=BI_Tool_Work_Holding&hash=item45f3603f8b


----------



## Pacer (Feb 4, 2014)

The great thing about getting one of these machines from Grizz or many of the other similar lathes is that with only a few cutting bits you can literally plug it in and start making chips.  Choosing a QCTP as your first addition was a good choice - adding a collection of cutter bits wont be quite so easy and I'm not qualified to make any selections in that extensive area!


----------



## kkcalvin (Feb 4, 2014)

I have AXA piston quick change tool post from discount machine on my G0602.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/6-12-PISTON...2?pt=BI_Tool_Work_Holding&hash=item4d0f1a6eea

Don'y but tool bits bigger than 3/8", they will be too thick. Initially I bought 1/2" indexable carbide set before I got the QCTP and had to mill them down to get them on centerline.


----------



## xalky (Feb 4, 2014)

kkcalvin said:


> I have AXA piston quick change tool post from discount machine on my G0602.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/6-12-PISTON...2?pt=BI_Tool_Work_Holding&hash=item4d0f1a6eea
> 
> Don'y but tool bits bigger than 3/8", they will be too thick. Initially I bought 1/2" indexable carbide set before I got the QCTP and had to mill them down to get them on centerline.


But he said he is getting a QCTP. If that's the case, 1/2" BITS WILL WORK.


----------



## Jack C. (Feb 4, 2014)

I just got started myself a couple of months ago. I got a QCTP from Tools For Cheap and am very pleased with it. Started out using the chinese indexable cutters but switched to HSS after some good advice from the guys on this forum. They were right, grinding your own tool bits is truly part of the learning experience. Pick up some tool blanks cheap on ebay. You will also need some Way Oil, light machine oil, cutting-tapping fluids and a couple of small oil cans. Also you will need some basic measuring devices - a decent 1" micrometer, basic caliper, combo square, 6" scale etc. I found most of these on ebay also. I'm having a great time learning, hope you do the same. Good Luck!

Jack C.


----------



## Smudgemo (Feb 4, 2014)

I'd suggest the "Manual of Lathe Operation and Machinists Tables" by Atlas (and/or Southbend's "How to Run a Lathe") and Harold Hall's "Metal Lathe for Home Machinists."  Both (probably all three, but I don't have SB's book) offer a wealth of information geared toward someone new to the machine.  Hall's book takes you step by step through increasingly difficult projects if you are inclined to give them a go.

Be safe and watch for loose clothing because even a bench-top will tear your fingers off if not your arm when your sleeve gets caught in a spinning chuck.  And no gloves except for the medical type.

Have fun!  

-Ryan


----------



## Turbinedoctor (Feb 4, 2014)

keep in mind that moving the cross slide .005 on the dial takes .010" off the diameter. Only took me one piece of scrap to realize this but several pieces of scrape to remember it everytime.

1-3" micrometer set. 6" dial caliper. Small hole gage set. Live center. Good drill chuck and arbor for the tail stock. Center drill set. Mag base dial indicator stand. Thread pitch gages. Thread tool set up device (the thing with a point on one end and a Vee on the other, old age is getting here quick). Boring bars. files. sand paper. 

This is just a list of the most used items I have on my bench.

Durwood


----------



## BellyUpFish (Feb 5, 2014)

Thanks for the replies guys..

That Shars QCTP is the one I have been looking at.  I came across some YouTube videos a while back and noticed that instead of milling (since the mill will be bought after the lathe) plate out for the new QCTP, I can thread a bar to hold the QCTP and if needed this fall when the mill gets here, I can mill a plate.. 

I really have no idea where to start with cutting tools, where to buy, etc.. I'm a complete novice. Rank beginner. LOL.

I do have some calipers from some cheap HF unit to Mitutoyo - so I'm good there.. The rest, are all blanks I need to fill in.


----------



## kkcalvin (Feb 5, 2014)

xalky said:


> But he said he is getting a QCTP. If that's the case, 1/2" BITS WILL WORK.



1/2" indexable tools worked fine with original 4 way tool holder. I had to mill off approx. .060-.080" off the bottom of each bit to get them to work with QCTP.


----------



## chuckorlando (Feb 5, 2014)

I buy most my stuff so far from ebay or enco. I have over thousand in starrett and Mitt mics, dial test, and drop indicators for about 150 bucks on ebay. My angle blocks and gage blocks and thread pitch mic I believe all came from enco. Harbor freight can get you by with the digi calipers and paralells.

First place I turn is ebay. That gives me a base price to beat on everyone elses site. But it can take alot of looking to find sweet deals. A few tips for looking on ebay...

First search "ending soonest"  then search "newely listed" but click to only see "buy it now"

I search these two ways first to find all the auctions about to expire and try to ninja snipe what I want. Then buy it now on new list to snipe the tools listed new and cheap before someone else snags it.

Then last I search "lowest price first" with the "buy it now" function clicked.


----------



## daveyscrap (Feb 5, 2014)

I always wondered who would sneak in and ninja swipe me on eBay. Thanks for putting a name with it  ninja. I mean chuck.   Just kidding.    Dave


----------



## chuckorlando (Feb 5, 2014)

Brother I learned the hard way. For a while I refused to even try auctions cause I never could win. Now I just wait till 20sec or so left. And with auto bid it's hard to even ninja swipe .


----------



## X-RAY (Feb 5, 2014)

ninja swipe? too bad for you, i wait till 5 seconds left and chuck norris your ninja:roflmao:


----------



## John Hasler (Feb 5, 2014)

chuckorlando said:


> Brother I learned the hard way. For a while I refused to even try auctions cause I never could win. Now I just wait till 20sec or so left. And with auto bid it's hard to even ninja swipe .



I don't think of it as a contest.  I decide how much the thing is worth to me and set my maximum bid for that.  If someone outbids me it was worth more to him then to me so he gets it.  I find it slightly irritating to have to wait to the end of the auction to find out that I've been outbid, but that's minor.


----------



## daveyscrap (Feb 5, 2014)

Yea I have been chuck norrised and ninja swiped but that's the fun of it.


----------



## chuckorlando (Feb 5, 2014)

Your right, it aint. Thats why I dont bid early and run prices up. I bid late, with auto bid. I will either win or your gonna pay more then I am willing to.

If your max aint higher then mine, what would it matter if I bid 2 weeks out or 5sec left, your not winning. 

I just dont leave room for you to reconsider your max. Where as 2 folks with auto bid bidding with 3 days left can manage to run the price right to peak value in less then 60sec.


----------



## toag (Feb 5, 2014)

a cheap brush to add oil or sweep chips.


----------



## Turbinedoctor (Feb 5, 2014)

kkcalvin said:


> 1/2" indexable tools worked fine with original 4 way tool holder. I had to mill off approx. .060-.080" off the bottom of each bit to get them to work with QCTP.



I use 1/2" tool bits but instead of milling each one of them I mill the bottom of the tool bit holders.


----------



## X-RAY (Feb 5, 2014)

i was only trying to be funny with the chuck norris stuff, but thats a great idea to use ebay to get an idea for the prices.


----------



## John Hasler (Feb 5, 2014)

chuckorlando said:


> If your max aint higher then mine, what would it matter if I bid 2 weeks out or 5sec left, your not winning.



If you bid two weeks out I know then that I've been outbid and can move on to something else.  If you bid at 5 sec I don't know I'm not getting the item until the auction closes.  As I said, it's a very minor irritation.  It's the way Ebay is so I just deal with it.


----------



## BellyUpFish (Feb 8, 2014)

Well, I may have talked myself out of the G0602 and into a PM1022V.. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rbeckett (Feb 8, 2014)

BellyUpFish said:


> Well, I may have talked myself out of the G0602 and into a PM1022V..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I personally think the PM is a much better machine and will give you many years of trouble free service..

Bob


----------



## Turbinedoctor (Feb 8, 2014)

I haven't used or seen a PM1022V but I have been very happy with my G0602. It is a great starter for learning. Although there are features I am wishing that it had since I have gotten more experience, such as power cross slide and the ability to have the saddle travel away from the head stock while the spindle stills the same direction. I don't have an left handed threads to cut now or foresee any anytime soon but it would be nice to if needed.


All in all working within it's ability I am happy. To put it another way, if I got a lathe that would be bigger and do more, I wouldn't want to get rid of this one.


Durwood


----------



## BellyUpFish (Feb 8, 2014)

I have no doubts the 602 is a good unit, it is looking like the 1022v just has the things people wished the g0602 had..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Turbinedoctor (Feb 9, 2014)

BellyUpFish said:


> I have no doubts the 602 is a good unit, it is looking like the 1022v just has the things people wished the g0602 had..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



As long as the price is in your range and you are happy is all that really matters. I find it is better to have something and wish it had a little more bells and whistles than to have nothing at all.

Durwood


----------



## darkzero (Feb 9, 2014)

Turbinedoctor said:


> Athere are features I am wishing that it had....such as....the ability to have the saddle travel away from the head stock while the spindle stills the same direction.



I had a HF 8x14 and the drivetrain looks is similar to the G0602. My HF 8x14 came with an idler gear that bolts onto the heatdstock & goes in between the spindle gear & the change gears. Installing this idler gear changed the direction of the leadscrew for LH feeding. Not sure if the G0602 has the same feature but if not it can probably be added very easily.


----------



## nightowl499 (Feb 10, 2014)

get a good 1/2 keyless chuck for  your tail stock will save much time on drilling operations
your tail is probbly  a m3 taper good m3 taper keyless chuck runs 60 to 75 dollars


----------



## Turbinedoctor (Feb 11, 2014)

darkzero said:


> I had a HF 8x14 and the drivetrain looks is similar to the G0602. My HF 8x14 came with an idler gear that bolts onto the heatdstock & goes in between the spindle gear & the change gears. Installing this idler gear changed the direction of the leadscrew for LH feeding. Not sure if the G0602 has the same feature but if not it can probably be added very easily.



I don't recall anything like that that came with mine but will have to see how hard it will be to add one. Thanks to the thought.

Durwood


----------



## Tozguy (Feb 11, 2014)

BellyUpFish said:


> Well, I may have talked myself out of the G0602 and into a PM1022V..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk




While you are at it why not talk yourself into one of these too?
http://bay-com.com/product-list.php?DIAMOND_TOOLHOLDER-pg1-cid35.html


----------



## kizmit99 (Feb 12, 2014)

Turbinedoctor said:


> I don't recall anything like that that came with mine but will have to see how hard it will be to add one.



As shipped the G0602 doesn't support it, but a reverse idler can be added pretty easily.  I think these instructions, from Jim Schroeder on ProjectsInMetal.com (also a member here), are the easiest and most complete that I found: http://www.projectsinmetal.com/details-of-the-simple-g0602-reverse-idler/

Here's a pic of the one I built:


----------

